# Big cat make up ?



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

not as much cats the play as lepard or other big cat make ups... there was a make up kid when i was a teen (in the 80's) that had the very very coolest lepord make up and instructions i used it two years in a row . never seen the likes of it again sigh . i need pics of done make up or a how too...anyone? for a grown up not a tyke


----------



## jerseyguy (Oct 10, 2006)

*Make-up*

Check this out to help you with your costume/make-up needs.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Martha Stewert did an article on how to do a cat muzzle. here's a link to that

http://www.marthastewart.com/page.j...ayout=&catid=cat284&navLevel=3&site=&dp=false

hope that helps!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks guys great stuff


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cats*

Here is another site.

Kind of pricey, but really cool!

http://www.badgersden.com/Makeup/Masks.htm

Steven


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

yes they are


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Here are a few links for other leopards, were you looking for specific big cats?
These were found with googles "leopard make up" search of Images.

http://knmakeup.com/v-web/gallery/albums/FX/LEOPARD_FACE.jpg
http://www.shmonster.com/old_site/Leopard_Costume.html
http://www.douglas-school.com/pages/savinistudents.html


----------

